# Does Fluid Film last long on augers to keep them from rusting?



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

I've used Fluid Film on my snowblower housing, augers, etc., when I put my Honda snowblower in storage after winter. Definitely helps keep rust at bay then.

However, my augers are rusting a bit and I'm wondering if Fluid Film would help during the snow-blowing season? Or once you are cutting through ice and snow with the augers, does all the Fluid Film come off of the augers?

I'm all out of FF, otherwise I would do a test. But am trying to decide whether to buy a big gallon can of Fluid Film, which is a way better deal per ounce, or just go with another small $10 spray can of it if I only need to use it before I put my snowblower into storage.

BTW, Fluid Film also works to keep your shovels so snow doesn't stick to them and so your metal shovels and scrapers don't rust as much, although I think they'll still rust on the bottom of the blade, where they constantly scrape against the pavement.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If you buy a gallon you can cut the fluid film with water by half and save quite a bit and have great coating.

I use it on my snow pups and the JD JUNK when it is not broken down and it does a great job of slicking things up. 

You will have to decide whether you want a pump squirt bottle or a spray bottle fed with compressed air to coat the snow blower.

If you use a plastic gallon sprayer you can dilute it and mix a quart of FF with 3 quarts of warm water if you want to thin it even more. 

you just have to be sure to keep it in a warm place until you use it.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Months ago I sprayed my power washer and mower with the stuff to keep corrosion and (hopefully) mice at bay. Upon checking them in the barn at the last warm spell the stuff looks like it was applied yesterday. Can't imagine a mouse wanting to crawl on the goop so hopefully it does the trick. For this or any other STATIC application I give it an A+ so far. 

But in testing it on the running snowblower it does not seem to last for more than a minute or two, even if it sits on the components for a week prior. There is so much abrasive ice, snow and other grit churning in a snowblower bucket its hard for even baked-on paint to stick around.

.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I've got to check this Fluid Film out. I see mention of it everywhere. I've always used a light spray oil for rust checking duty. If I get a chance I will take two pieces of metal, spray one with FF and the other with the light oil and toss them out in the garden to sit for a year and see how they come out.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I never used Fluid Film, but... if you've got rust maybe some paint is in order?

Yearly touch-ups are a regular routine here. Stitch in time...


----------



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks for the tips everyone!



tdipaul said:


> But in testing it on the running snowblower it does not seem to last for more than a minute or two, even if it sits on the components for a week prior. There is so much abrasive ice, snow and other grit churning in a snowblower bucket its hard for even baked-on paint to stick around.


Yeah, that's what I suspected. I know a lot of people who do snow plowing use FF to keep the plows free of rust, but I suspect they reapply it after every batch of plowing.



barney said:


> I've got to check this Fluid Film out. I see mention of it everywhere. I've always used a light spray oil for rust checking duty. If I get a chance I will take two pieces of metal, spray one with FF and the other with the light oil and toss them out in the garden to sit for a year and see how they come out.


Since writing my original post, I found an awesome Fluid Film deal on ebay ... not sure if it is on clearance by the seller or a price mistake. Usually a gallon of it costs about $40 on ebay. However they are selling the whole undercoating kit, including two gallons of FF, a sprayer that sells alone on Amazon for something like $94, and a few other accessories for $36 total, including shipping. Right now they list that they have 7 left, but I suspect they'll sell out fast.



Yanmar Ronin said:


> I never used Fluid Film, but... if you've got rust maybe some paint is in order?
> 
> Yearly touch-ups are a regular routine here. Stitch in time...


Yes, that would be ideal. I think FF works well to put on until you have time (or good weather) to wire brush the rust off and repaint.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

??????


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I could have sworn some one working on a highway department garage said to use water as mixer to spray/brush it on vehicle undercarriages etc. to reduce rusting by enabling it to coat more area(nooks and crannys etc.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have found that the factory paint on my snowblower is good enough to not have the auger blades ever rust - or ever so slightly. Now, the impeller housing is another story.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

If this is not a mistake, it is one great deal...almost too good to be true though.

I still have one gallon left so I won't bite. If I needed some right now, and this is legit, I'd go for it in a second.

From the eBay page (as of Fri Mar 2, 2018):

- Fluid Film 2 gallon Undercoat kit with pump lid and Spray gun with bottle
- Price:C $45.88 | Approximately US $35.72
- Shipping: FREE Standard Int'l Shipping | See details
- Item location: Arlington, United States
- Ships to: Worldwide



Studly said:


> ...I found an awesome Fluid Film deal on ebay ... not sure if it is on clearance by the seller or a price mistake. Usually a gallon of it costs about $40 on ebay. However they are selling the whole undercoating kit, including two gallons of FF, a sprayer that sells alone on Amazon for something like $94, and a few other accessories for $36 total, including shipping. Right now they list that they have 7 left, but I suspect they'll sell out fast.


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

Fluid Film is about the best undercoating you can use, and it's non-toxic besides. Farmers have been using it on their equipment for decades.

For Canadians, the equivalent and cheaper is Lloyds AD3000 made in Peterborough, Ont.

It's lanolin based and doesn't drip unless applied very thick. It's more expensive than other undercoatings, but ends up cheaper in the long run, it lasts.


----------



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

jrom said:


> If this is not a mistake, it is one great deal...almost too good to be true though.
> 
> I still have one gallon left so I won't bite. If I needed some right now, and this is legit, I'd go for it in a second.
> 
> ...


I ordered this yesterday. The order hasn't been cancelled but it also has not shipped yet. We'll see what happens.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Studly said:


> I ordered this yesterday. The order hasn't been cancelled but it also has not shipped yet. We'll see what happens.


Well they won't be making much if anything on that deal. I'd say it probably costs that much or more to ship two gals. internationally.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

jrom said:


> If this is not a mistake, it is one great deal...almost too good to be true though.
> 
> I still have one gallon left so I won't bite. If I needed some right now, and this is legit, I'd go for it in a second.
> 
> ...


its a scam, seller has only 2 pos ratings in past 12months and no other ratings.
free shipping on 2 gallons from states to canada, yeah right, i got some beach front land in florida for sale also, killer deal


----------



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

vinnycom said:


> its a scam, seller has only 2 pos ratings in past 12months and no other ratings.
> free shipping on 2 gallons from states to canada, yeah right, i got some beach front land in florida for sale also, killer deal


Hey, you were correct. I just got word from ebay that someone hacked into the sellers acct to post that so they cancelled the listing.

Now tell me more about the Florida beach front land you are selling. :grin:


----------



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

barney said:


> I've got to check this Fluid Film out. I see mention of it everywhere. I've always used a light spray oil for rust checking duty. If I get a chance I will take two pieces of metal, spray one with FF and the other with the light oil and toss them out in the garden to sit for a year and see how they come out.


You may be interested in a similar test that someone did with FF over on the Garage Journal Forum. See that thread, and post #15 has all the photos and results.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I sprayed some on the underside of my car a few months ago and I was curious to see how it would hold up through the winter with slush and water getting splashed on it. 

Next opportunity I will look and report back.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Studly said:


> You may be interested in a similar test that someone did with FF over on the Garage Journal Forum. See that thread, and post #15 has all the photos and results.


Thanks, should of known someone had done something like this. That FF is pretty impressive. There must be an awful lot of sheep working overtime to produce all that lanolin. :smile_big:


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Gave my machine a quick waxing the day before the storm and she through the snow fine. No blocking of any kind. (Simple Car Wax Does Wonders And I Think Goes A Long... Way) As long as you are not afraid of a little elbow grease.


----------

